
Online Typing Practice for Programmers - less_penguiny
http://www.speedcoder.net/
======
less_penguiny
I recently realized (when pair-programming) that I spend a rather obnoxious
amount of time dealing with the fallout from typos. I have known how to touch-
type since school, but this was only good for the non-symbolic keys, omitting
the parentheses, bars, etc. we programmers use for syntax. I started using
this site (and another similar one: [https://typing.io/](https://typing.io/))
and after two weeks, I've already noticed a reduction in errors — and a big
improvement in getting VIM to do my bidding. I feel this is one of those areas
where a small investment in training (say 12 hours lifetime total) has a big
pay-off, so I wanted to share.

